# 1155 or 1150?



## nneely (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guys I have a couple questions. I'm working on a new build for Bf4. I was wondering if I can get away with saving some money and getting an 1155 socket CPU and motherboard or if I should just go with the 1150 and be sure that I'm set up for the future. I read the other day that the 1155 stuff really wasn't worth even getting anymore, especially for the future. 


This is my current 1150 build:

Corsair Vengeance Blue CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 Dual Channel Memory Kit 

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 OC 1150MHZ 2GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Video Card 

XFX 650W PRO650W Core Edition Single Rail ATX 12V 53A 24PIN ATX Power Supply 80PLUS Bronze PSU

Intel Core i5 4670K Unlocked Quad Core 3.4GHZ Processor LGA1150 Haswell 6MB Cache Retail

ASUS Z87-A ATX LGA1150 Z87 DDR3 3PCI-E16 2PCI-E1 2PCI CrossFireX/SLI SATA3 USB3.0 HDMI Motherboard 

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA 6GB/S 7200RPM 64MB Cache 3.5IN Hard Drive OEM

comes out to bout $840


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2013)

the simple way is 1155 is mature and 1150 is new kids on the block
but if you buy 1150 it may give you longer update period
i think better 1150 than 1155 for future


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd say 1155 but only because I'm underwhelmed with Haswell's performance.

If you don't mind buying used I'm sure you could set up a superb rig with 1155 parts, not to mention store sales to clear inventory


----------



## nneely (Aug 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'd say 1155 but only because I'm underwhelmed with Haswell's performance.
> 
> If you don't mind buying used I'm sure you could set up a superb rig with 1155 parts, not to mention store sales to clear inventory



See it would be nice if my local computer store didn't charge completely off the wall 2 year old prices for used products. But I guess they just need to stay in business.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 10, 2013)

If you are doing a brand new build, and not upgrading on a previous LGA1155 system, there is really no reason not to go LGA1150.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'd say 1155 but only because I'm underwhelmed with Haswell's performance.
> 
> If you don't mind buying used I'm sure you could set up a superb rig with 1155 parts, not to mention store sales to clear inventory


yeah haswell attracts so much attention
for now 1150 has limited processor but in the future you gonna have more processor to choose


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2013)

well with Haswell and Intel's Z87 u get only SATA 6gb/s and no PCI support anymore, but u should have better USB 3.0 support.


----------



## nneely (Aug 10, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> well with Haswell and Intel's Z87 u get only SATA 6gb/s and no PCI support anymore, but u should have better USB 3.0 support.



Is that good/bad? I seriously have no idea what that means. Haha. I'm still new to computers.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> Is that good/bad? I seriously have no idea what that means. Haha. I'm still new to computers.



Its a good thing.


----------



## nneely (Aug 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its a good thing.



Thanks. I see you live in Seattle. I live in Olympia. Always cool to see fellow Washingtonians


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> Thanks. I see you live in Seattle. I live in Olympia. Always cool to see fellow Washingtonians



Yeah buddy. I move to Pullman to finish up school as a coug on Monday.


----------



## Ikaruga (Aug 10, 2013)

I would buy a cheap and good (also proven to be reliable) 1155 cpu and mobo, and would spend a "saved" money on a faster video card.
I don't see any point going for Haswell if you are not a computer enthusiast, there will be no benefit for you until Intel's or AMD's next architecture (except perhaps a better value if you want to sell your "old" parts in the future.)

I think you should only go for Haswell if you are not planning on a dedicated video card (but you should go for an AMD apu in that case anyway), it's not worth the extra cost and hassle for you.


----------



## Jack1n (Aug 10, 2013)

Forget what people say about the "upgrade path" when comes to intel,by the time the cpu will not be fast enough you will to buy a new motherboard any ways,also they wont release a faster cpu for the same socket any way.
all of that said,there is no reason to get the 1155 over the 1150.


----------



## Ikaruga (Aug 10, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> all of that said,there is no reason to get the 1155 over the 1150.



except it's a lot cheaper, especially at "sale out" times.


----------



## nneely (Aug 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah buddy. I move to Pullman to finish up school as a coug on Monday.



Awesome! I'm still in high school (senior year) and I was just at their football camp a while back and what a cool school I must say. However I stayed in the like.. "perham"? dorms. I can't remember the name but they were kind of...lackluster haha.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> Is that good/bad? I seriously have no idea what that means. Haha. I'm still new to computers.



yeah newer stuff is good but at some point it may not support your kinda old hardware
you gonna have better features that you may use or not and since like that you must know what purpose your pc


----------



## nneely (Aug 10, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah newer stuff is good but at some point it may not support your kinda old hardware
> you gonna have better features that you may use or not and since like that you must know what purpose your pc



Okay. So there isn't anything in my build that is restricted by old hardware is there?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> Okay. So there isn't anything in my build that is restricted by old hardware is there?


so far its ok
maybe if you wanna add some after market cooler, since stock cooler has average performance


----------



## nneely (Aug 10, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> so far its ok
> maybe if you wanna add some after market cooler, since stock cooler has average performance



Yeah on my list for my next paycheck is an SSD and probably a cooler or a keyboard or some other fancies. The case I bought if I remember right has a 240mm fan in the side.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> Yeah on my list for my next paycheck is an SSD and probably a cooler or a keyboard or some other fancies. The case I bought if I remember right has a 240mm fan in the side.



if you gonna tight on budget you can add ssd later since you can move/clone the current os into ssd. for keyboard, i dunno its personal taste some may happy with basic keyboard, like me  but some need more features
about the case, just make sure it has enough airflow to eliminate any heat when your pc running


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd say pick up an Ivy just because looking at the Haswell club here it looks like a total pain in the ass to stabilize and the clocks are likely to suck anyways, all that plus tremendous cost savings if you go used. You can barter people down pretty low these days.



Jack1n said:


> Forget what people say about the "upgrade path" when comes to intel,by the time the cpu will not be fast enough you will to buy a new motherboard any ways,also they wont release a faster cpu for the same socket any way.



This so much. The difference between back to back Intel generations is so small it's like a joke. If you buy Haswell now you're just going to keep it when Broadwell comes out, and then after that when there is a worthwhile jump there will be another new socket you have to buy anyways. Hardly a selling feature. Speaking of I'd ignore all the sata/usb comments. It doesn't add up to much of anything unless you plan on setting up some huge SSD raid array, and I'd rather have the bug free third party usb controllers on Ivy anyways. Haswell's doesn't get fixed until what, September?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> Is that good/bad? I seriously have no idea what that means. Haha. I'm still new to computers.



Sata 6gb/s is faster so it's good, plus making USB 3.0 native makes it better...

thx MxPhenom216 for telling, i was gaming.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> Sata 6gb/s is faster so it's good, plus making USB 3.0 native makes it better...
> 
> thx MxPhenom216 for telling, i was gaming.



and one more they are backward compatible. if you have old sata hdd. it will run fine with newer sata 6gb/s and your usb 2.0 stuff could run with newer usb ports. but you wont get full speed of it


----------



## Vario (Aug 11, 2013)

I think upgradability on 1150 is over hyped because the new chipsets arent really matured, so if you upgrade on the tock, you would be better off  rebuying the latest 1150 board and selling the current one.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 11, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I think upgradability on 1150 is over hyped because the new chipsets arent really matured, so if you upgrade on the tock, you would be better off  rebuying the latest 1150 board and selling the current one.



But that's what we mean about having the ability to upgrade. With 1155 your stuck with whats out there now, where as 1150 there will be new boards and CPUs coming. And you wont really be obligated to get one or other when you upgrade one of them.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2013)

Like w1zzard said to go from 1155 to 1150 worth it? Not worth the up grade sence both systems are so close in comparison. . Look up his review on hasswel and see what he said.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with the "go 1155 if it's less expensive" crowd. With OC'ing, my 2 generation old 2600k can match a OC'ed 4770k, or atleast be close enough that it won't be noticed. I'm willing to bet my 2600k's lifespan will equal the lifespan of the 4770k, OC'ing being part of that.

As for the "1150 has upgrade paths" arguments. You people honestly think there will be a CPU released that offers enough performance to justify upgrading from a 4670 to? Come on... The OP's only upgrade path will be to basically a OC'ed 4770k with maybe a better IGP. Just like the only upgrades for the 2500k was a 2600k, 2700k, 3570k, and 3770k, none of which are worth the upgrade price unless the OP can make use of the i7 hyper-threading.


----------



## Vario (Aug 11, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I agree with the "go 1155 if it's less expensive" crowd. With OC'ing, my 2 generation old 2600k can match a OC'ed 4770k, or atleast be close enough that it won't be noticed. I'm willing to bet my 2600k's lifespan will equal the lifespan of the 4770k, OC'ing being part of that.
> 
> As for the "1150 has upgrade paths" arguments. You people honestly think there will be a CPU released that offers enough performance to justify upgrading from a 4670 to? Come on... The OP's only upgrade path will be to basically a OC'ed 4770k with maybe a better IGP. Just like the only upgrades for the 2500k was a 2600k, 2700k, 3570k, and 3770k, none of which are worth the upgrade price unless the OP can make use of the i7 hyper-threading.



x50, no reason to upgrade so go with whatever you can get a good deal on!  It might not be till the 6th gen core cpu before ivy is outclassed noticeably


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 11, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Like w1zzard said to go from 1155 to 1150 worth it? Not worth the up grade sence both systems are so close in comparison. . Look up his review on hasswel and see what he said.



Wizzard didn't review Haswell. It was another reviewer who does CPUs now.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2013)

FireKillerGR did the 4770k review here.
W1zzard did the 4770k's HD4600 review here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really man its all about what you can get cheaper cause I have a 2600k and at work we use 3770's and also a co worker has a 4770K. They seem very close to each other and with people selling off older cpu's that are only a fraction slower than the newer it doesn't make sense to buy all new stuff. 

I have seen a couple of 2600K's used going for around 175$ on the FS sections. Get one of those paired with a Z77 board and a good set of ram and I bet you BF4 will play just as good with a good video card as if it would with a brand spanking new 4770K


----------



## nneely (Aug 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Really man its all about what you can get cheaper cause I have a 2600k and at work we use 3770's and also a co worker has a 4770K. They seem very close to each other and with people selling off older cpu's that are only a fraction slower than the newer it doesn't make sense to buy all new stuff.
> 
> I have seen a couple of 2600K's used going for around 175$ on the FS sections. Get one of those paired with a Z77 board and a good set of ram and I bet you BF4 will play just as good with a good video card as if it would with a brand spanking new 4770K



Alright so if I went with one of my first build ideas of a i5 like...3500k at 3.4ghz and a z77 board the money saved and the slight less performance is actually the better idea?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2013)

nneely said:


> Alright so if I went with one of my first build ideas of a i5 like...3500k at 3.4ghz and a z77 board the money saved and the slight less performance is actually the better idea?



umm thats fine
many people want the latest but they just a half using their performance
they just empty their wallet


----------



## Ikaruga (Aug 11, 2013)

nneely said:


> Alright so if I went with one of my first build ideas of a i5 like...3500k at 3.4ghz and a z77 board the money saved and the slight less performance is actually the better idea?



Most of the Sandy Bridge what you can get now will do 5GHz on air, and it's more than enough to drive whatever video card you might be able to afford (the stronger the better).


----------



## nneely (Aug 11, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> umm thats fine
> many people want the latest but they just a half using their performance
> they just empty their wallet



Ok on top of that. My final question is can I get away with an i5 3500k at 3.4ghz and a z77 board for bf4? Considering I use the other parts that I said at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Battlefield 4 system requirements
> 
> The minimum PC system requirements for Battlefield 4 are expected to be:
> 
> ...




http://bf4central.com/battlefield-4-system-requirements/
it will run


----------



## nneely (Aug 11, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://bf4central.com/battlefield-4-system-requirements/
> it will run



I guess I read those a while back and it looks like I'm beyond clear for the requirements! Thanks for the help guys.


----------

